
Show HN: A Blockchain-based land and property registry - dishants
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8kHoLd5fq3rcFVCSkJiQ2RZYVU/view?usp=sharing
======
uptown
I haven't had a chance to read and digest this through completely yet, so
maybe it's in there, but how do you solve the problem of gaining adoption? The
real estate industry is a complex web of stakeholders with vested interests in
maintaining the status quo. Do you envision enlisting property owners as the
driving force of adoption? Even there, there are likely to be some issues.
Many property lines aren't clearly defined, and may require a survey to
determine the geographical coordinates which define a property. This cost
would likely fall on the property owner, but may be a point of dispute when
the records are being recorded into what's declared as the official record.

Good stuff thus far. I look forward to reading the rest.

